# cage safe paints?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just curious if I ever wanted to repaint any of my cages what would be safe to use? None of my pets are bar chewers but this would be useful for any of us who maybe the cage doesn't come in the color you want or doesn't have a proper finish, Needs repainted ETC.

Has anyone ever done anything like this?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Look on bird forums about re-painting cages. Those tutorials would be relevant for mouse cages.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Not sure whereabouts you are, but in the UK the child safe paints by Japlac and Plastikote are suitable - I've used both on my cages for repairs and to coat wooden toys to prevent the stench of wee penetrating the wood


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am in the US


----------

